# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Сообщение из BIOS при загрузке

## kLen

Доброго времени суток!
При включении машины BIOS  выдал следующие сообщение(причем BIOS окрылся сам, т.е в BIOS не заходил)
Что это означает?
_Message confirmation
The system intruded, chassis opened
or tempered before, Please check
the system_
(Подтверждение сообщения
Система злоупотребляла, блок открылся
или умеренный прежде, Пожалуйста проверьте
система)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Идите в БИОС и ищите там опцию Chassis Intrusion. Отлючайте её.

----------


## kLen

> Идите в БИОС и ищите там опцию Chassis Intrusion. Отлючайте её.


ALEX(XX)
Зачем это делать?
Какие то  технические проблемы?
И почему это сообщение могло возникнуть?!


> Message confirmation
> The system intruded, chassis opened
> or tempered before, Please check
> the system

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX(XX)
> Зачем это делать?
> Какие то  технические проблемы?
> И почему это сообщение могло возникнуть?!


На многих материнках ейчас есть возможность подключения датчика открытия корпуса. Толку от этого 0, в большинстве случаев. Опцию эту следует отключать, а то биос начинает порой пошаливать и орать, что корпус открывали. Хотя датчиком на корпусе в большинстве случаев и не пахнет

----------


## kLen

Но корпус не открывал ведь, тогда это глюки от BIOS?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Но корпус не открывал ведь, тогда это глюки от BIOS?


угу. Я ж говорю, бывает такое. Так что ищите эту опцию и отключайте её.

----------


## Rampant

Можно ещё здесь закрепить.

----------


## kLen

Такой опции Chassis Intrusion  у меня нет
 Нет также Case Open Warning,Chassis Intrusion Detect,Intruder Detection

Она может по другому называться?
Или
Если таких опций нет, то нет датчика открытия корпуса?  
Тогда почему возникает это сообщение?

----------


## Karlson

а биос не обновляли?
еще вариант: поискать на матери вывод под этот датчик и проверить там перемычку..
и версию биоса скажите..

----------


## kLen

Биос не обновлял (стоит тот который поставлен при изготовлении материки, т.е заводской)
Датчика по моему все таки нет
После этих сообщений из биоса системное время сбивается
может просто батарейка села?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Биос не обновлял (стоит тот который поставлен при изготовлении материки, т.е заводской)
> Датчика по моему все таки нет
> После этих сообщений из биоса системное время сбивается
> может просто батарейка села?


Во, ну что же Вы сразу про время не сказали. Да, скорее всего села именно батарейка, у Вас эта опция была отключена, но после того как батарейка стала старейшиной, настройки начали сбрасываться на дефолтные. Заменяйте батарейку. Её тип CR2032. Придёте в любую точку которая торгует подобным и назовёте этот тип

----------


## kLen

Доброго времени суток!

Небольшая добавка к вышеназванному:
имеет ли значение то что время сбивается постоянно к одной дате 31/12/2005
а также то что
Теперь при загрузке BIOS появляется окно где нужно нажать F1 для того чтобы продолжить загрузку?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Небольшая добавка к вышеназванному:
> имеет ли значение то что время сбивается постоянно к одной дате 31/12/2005
> а также то что
> Теперь при загрузке BIOS появляется окно где нужно нажать F1 для того чтобы продолжить загрузку?


Села батарейка, однозначно. Настроки после выключения сбрасываются "по-умолчанию" и дата сбрасывается тоже в начальную

----------


## Br0m

*kLen*,  - *ALEX(XX)*, же сказал: купить батарейку, в BIOS выбрать Load Defaults, потом пройтись по настройкам...
если не знаете что и как выставлять, скажите модель мат.платы ...
(не знаешь-научим, не хотешь-заставим...  :Smiley: )

----------


## kLen

_Доброго времени суток!_
Поменял батарейку, комп перестал включаться  :Shocked: (загорается и сразу тухнет индикатор включения),
 подергал  провода(может что отошло), покрутил батарейку, комп включается, но монитор нет :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: , т.е. биос не загружается (возня с батарейкой ничего не поменяла)
Поставил старую батарейку комп работает нормально (сейчас пишу)  :Furious3:  (сбои времени конечно остались)
Или новая батарейка бракованная или она почему то не подходит на материнку?
(на всякий случай напишу ->батарейка куплена в сервисном центре компьютерного магазина, название батарейки  ---> Енергия  тип CR2032 ) :Rtfm: 

_.... ....  ...._ :Furious3:  :Furious3:  :Furious3:

----------


## pig

А посмотрите, что на старой написано.

----------


## kLen

Старая батарейка тоже естественно cr2032
сейчас просмотрю остальную информацию

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Старая батарейка тоже естественно cr2032
> сейчас просмотрю остальную информацию


CR2032 - это самое главное. Батарейка действительно может быть бракованая

----------


## kLen

На всякий случай напишу(хотя отличий почти нет) 
старая 
_cr2032
   +
Newsun
   3V
LITHIUM CELL JAPAN STD
 на обратной старане
есть цифра 67(наверно серийный номер)_

Новая

_+
иероглифы
LITNIUM BATTERY
cr2032
3v_
на обратоной стороне ничего нет
Разница только LITHIUM CELL и LITNIUM BATTERY, но наверно это не имеет значения
Но такой вопрос, если во время возни с батарейкой то сначала комп не включался,а потом монитор(наверно не загружался биос) какая может быть причина
в этом
В первом случае где то  отошел контакт(случайно задел)?
А во втором батарейка просто не контачила?

----------


## kLen

*Доброго времени суток!*
Всем Спасибо!
Вопрос решен.
С новой батарейкой машина  работает (поставил батарейку еще раз  на всякий случай)
М-да

----------


## Romeo5

Всем привет!

У меня проблема каждый раз при запуске виндоус у меня выходит надо нажать F1 после чего запускается система. Несколько раз перебивал систему, сбрасивал настройки БИОС вытаскивая на 10 мин батарейку. 

Отсоединил все DVD ром, флопик... Все равно ошибка.


Вот скрин...
http://s47.radikal.ru/i117/1011/91/77fb9798663a.jpg

Вот для связи почтовый ящик [email protected]
Помогите пожалуйста устранить проблему. Заранее спасибо

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

По USB что подключено? 
Что за Биос на машине?

----------


## Karlson

> По USB что подключено? 
> Что за Биос на машине?


или хотя бы модель мамки...

ЗЫ: походу внешний хард висит.. уроненый :Smiley: 
хотя может и на барракуду ругаться.. они эти сата порты как хочешь определяют..
но она вроде не из глючной серии..

----------


## barmaleus

Перед надписью "Нажать ф1" еще пишится причина. надо бы почитать.

----------


## Bratez

> Перед надписью "Нажать ф1" еще пишится причина. надо бы почитать.


Именно! И даже совет, что делать надо.
Белым по черному написано:
*Hard Disk: S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD, Backup and Replace.*

----------


## Torvic99

> Белым по черному написано:
> Hard Disk: S.M.A.R.T. Status BAD, Backup and Replace.


Однако это совсем не означает что жесткий жиск действительно умирает, возможно проблемы с питанием или со шлейфом - вот смарт и бунтует.
Можно попробовать проверить жесткий диск программой типа mhdd или victoria.

----------


## PavelA

Гадание это все на кофейной гуще без топик-стартера.

----------

